# Modding the AtGames Blast controller for player 2



## cyanic (Jun 27, 2020)

I have no idea why the player 2 controller doesn't appear to be sold anywhere, but turns out it's actually really simple to convert a player 1 controller to a player 2 controller. Through the magic of FCC ID applications' internal photos, it turns out it's just a matter of adding a 10k resistor to the upper right of the controller's circuit board where it says RX. One of the other controllers using the same architecture even had a helpful marking stating as such.




I didn't have an 0603 SMD resistor on hand, so I just stuck a through-hole resistor on the pads. Seems to work fine. If you need the user manual for the P2 controller, search FCC ID 2AMTQFBC342P2 for user manual. It's paired the same way as the P1 controller, which is holding A and up and turning the power on, then continue holding them until the LED blinks, then plugging the Blast stick in.


----------



## SableO (Oct 29, 2020)

Any idea how I can do this for the Pong paddles?


----------

